
Saying Goodbye to Our Russian Web Traffic Spammers - quadedge
http://blog.malleablebyte.org/2015/11/saying-goodbye-to-our-russian-web.html
======
bediger4000
Somewhat interesting, but kind of content free - there's no real discussion of
what they did to rid themselves of Russian Web Traffic Spammers.

What's really weird about this article (and the whole blog, really), is that
they abbreviate "MalleableBytes" as MB(TM), with a "TM" superscript, every
single time it appears. I personally find that kind of weird, or at least
pretentious, and very disruptive to reading.

Why do people "TM" and "R" and "C" superscript everything they possibly can?

~~~
quadedge
Unfortunately, we are unable to discuss the details of the technology because
the IP belongs to our employer, Institute for Infocomm Research (I2R).

In short, unlike filters and firewalls which handles spam poorly, MB uses
machine learning to model the data it collects to identify web traffic spam.
If you are interested to see it in action, send me (support@malleablebyte.org)
your email and I can send you an invite to try it.

As for the TM, that is what our legal department advice us to do. We are still
employees of A*Star so we need to follow their rules. Hope this answers your
question.

~~~
bediger4000
_As for the TM, that is what our legal department advice us to do._

Your legal department has no sense of style.

Naturally, I'm not a lawyer, so I can say that putting a superscript "TM" on
every possible thing makes you look like you're just following a checklist, or
possibly did it automatically. Microsoft(TM)(C)(R) tends toward that kind of
stuff in it's very, very corporate written material.

~~~
quadedge
Thanks for the feedback. :)

